# Hymer Hot Water System



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

We have a 2008 Hymer S800 fitted with an Alde 3010 heating system. When the vehicle was new the hot water flowed beautifully when the tap was switched on. During a tour last November the system started behaving erratically inasmuch when the hot water was turned on there would be a lot of spluttering and splashing and eventually after 30-45 sesc the water would flow normally. Brownhills after-sales have suggested the system need to be bled by switching on the heating and then letting the hot water run from each hot water tap for up to 15 minutes. I have tried this but I still have the spluttering and long wait.
Any of you experts (and I know you're there !!) point me in the right direction ?
Many thanks
Philip


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

sounds to me like air is some how getting into system.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the Alde system but Is the drain valve for the hot water system fully closed - air could be sucking into system


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I've had this on our Hymer Van 572. Repeatedly.

I've now found this culprit. When the shower head is pulled a bit further than the hose wants to go, air get's in the system. There is a connection on the boiler that is not as tight as it could have been, which I tightened, and haven't had the problem again.

hth

wilse


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Many thanks for the tips. I will check the boiler valves for looseness tomorrow. 
Philip


----------

